# Eclipse  3.1.2 Refresh Problem



## A.T. (9. Apr 2006)

Hallo,
wenn ich in Eclipse ein Refresh für mein gesamtes Project, oder auch ein Teilproject mache werden alle Files und Packages die ich irgendwann mal erstellt und wieder gelöscht habe wiederhergestellt.
In den Ordnern gibt es diese Files vor dem Refresh aber nicht! 
Wo kommen die her und wie werde ich die endgültig los?

Das ist echt nervig!
Hoffe mir kann einer helfen!

Danke schon mal!
Gruß
A.T.


----------



## A.T. (10. Apr 2006)

Hat keiner von euch das Problem oder habe ich es nur zu schlecht beschrieben?

Ach so als Zusatz müsste ich vielleicht noch sagen das ich den Workspace öfter mal von meinem PC auf meinen Laptop und den PC meiner Freundin kopiert. Kann das zu "meinem" Fehler führen?


----------



## paedubucher (10. Apr 2006)

A.T. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat keiner von euch das Problem oder habe ich es nur zu schlecht beschrieben?
> 
> Ach so als Zusatz müsste ich vielleicht noch sagen das ich den Workspace öfter mal von meinem PC auf meinen Laptop und den PC meiner Freundin kopiert. Kann das zu "meinem" Fehler führen?



Schau doch mal in die Ressource-Perspective. Wenn du Eclipse-Projekte löschen willst, dann da draus (ich gehe davon aus, dass du in deiner Java-Perspektive die geschlossenen Projekte ausblendest, darum die Ressource Perspektive).

Lösche niemals Eclipse-Projekte direkt auf Fileebene, das kann ganz schön nervig werden (nicht nur bei Eclipse, sondern bei Entwicklungsumgebungen generell)!


----------



## byte (10. Apr 2006)

A.T. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat keiner von euch das Problem



Kann das Problem nicht reproduzieren.


----------

